# SR9 Trigger



## pipeliner (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a new SR9 and the trigger is like nothing i have experienced. The gun cannot be accurate as the trigger pull is so stought. Can anything be done with this model or is it too new yet.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The trigger is to stought to be accurate? I will not ask the question about your experiance or form or grip as I assume you have already checked into the possibilty that you could do something to improve this also.

It will ease up with use.....oh by the way I have 2 SR9's so i know it will. Have you cleaned it yet from when you got it? The trigger is a bit gritty and pretty heavy new but will relax quite a bit after a couple hundred rounds. I have over 2000 through the silver one and about 1500 through the green and black one. It takes patients and an understanding of the weapon.

I did purchase a ghost trigger bar for one of them it helps a lot!!!!!!!!!
ULTIMATE for RUGER SR9/40 and SR9/40c

If you can not control the trigger on your own this will help. Make sure you are using proper form. There are instructions how to put the new trigger bar in on You tube YouTube - Ghost Rocket Install Ruger SR9 Part 1

the ghost trigger bar is a great 20 buck investment. When all else fails it really works wonders.

I will get one for the other gun someday soon.

RCG

RCG


----------



## Tac151 (Oct 25, 2011)

Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but what does that ghost trigger bar do for the gun? Does it make it smoother? A little more touchy? I just picked up an SR40This morning, ran a hundred rounds through it this afternoon and I am liking it quite a bit, then again I am new to the semi auto world of handguns.


----------

